

Play framework for Scala: finally a fresh MVC web framework for Scala (and Java) - fosk
http://scala.playframework.org/

======
koko775
I just started playing with this! It's brilliant. It uses asynchronous I/O and
strictly follows a 'shared nothing' policy between instances. Its module
repository is pretty useful and straightforward, though they do tend to target
Java rather than Scala (which is, of course, compatible).

More cool stuff: Writing recurring background jobs:
<http://www.playframework.org/documentation/1.2/jobs>

Async HTTP/Continuations and a note on WebSockets:
<http://www.playframework.org/documentation/1.2/asynchronous>

If anyone wants to mess around with Play + Scala + facebook connect, I rewrote
the play-fbconnect module in Scala: [https://github.com/toulouse/play-scala-
facebook-connect-exam...](https://github.com/toulouse/play-scala-facebook-
connect-example), although in doing so I coupled it with the controller using
it, throwing away the Java reflection, as it didn't seem to work well with my
classes for some reason. Not the best way of doing things, to be sure. As it
turns out, though, writing a Play module is quite straightforward, in Java and
in Scala (!!! awesome!), so there's no reason I couldn't rip it back out.

It's definitely a work in progress, and I'm still learning Scala in whatever
time I can spare from work, but if anyone wants to learn Scala and Play with
me, it could be fun!

~~~
petervandijck
Shared Nothing, finally java catches up with PHP ;)

As a serious note: our team is using Play! as well and liking it. We're
hiring, btw, <http://blog.getgush.com>

